# Browning Gold Superlite



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Does anyone have one of these guns? Who do they perform?


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

you would probaly get more answers in the proper part of the forum and not the reloading part.


----------

